

Bank dress code:  "makeup will enhance your personality" - j_baker
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2010/12/15/132078288/bank-dress-code-makeup-will-enhance-your-personality

======
CitizenKane
Although UBS titled this document a dresscode it seems to be more like a dress
handbook from the snippets that have been translated.

Overall I think it's an intriguing idea. I've known quite a few people (myself
included) that have harmed peoples' perceptions of them simply by not
appearing professional. I had used to think it would be a big burden on my
time, but it's amazing what taking 5 - 10 minutes a day will do to improve
your image.

~~~
Qz
I have a friend who apparently never learned to make the 'th' sound, and just
replaces it with the 'd' sound or at the end of words with the 'tch' sound. He
runs his own business and does moderately well for himself, but I tend to find
that speech habit very distracting and can only assume many of the people he
does business with are the same. I've considered bringing it up to him as
something he could improve on, but I haven't figured out a way to tell him
that wouldn't sound horribly condescending.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Perhaps they should consider a form of A/B testing. It's certainly true that
people are strongly biased by looks, and like it or not, outside of the hacker
world, where everything is (allegedly) based on ability, appearances really do
matter.

People say it shouldn't be so, but it is. Recognising that and using it is a
form of societal hacking.

------
Jun8
There should be a hacker-developer version of this, to be published in hex by
Google.

Ideabolt: How about a startup that gives fashion tips for hackers? How to give
off that "I'm intelligent and don't give a damn" feeling with gusto, what
t-shirts to buy? What shoes does Sergei wear? Where does Steve gets his black
turtlenecks, etc.

~~~
t3chg1rl
I am a long time lurker, but only just created a login here. I didn't think
that this would be my first comment, but this sort of thing - advice for geeks
- has been on my mind for awhile. I'm a geeky woman and have given my (mostly
male, but female as well) geek friends advice over the years, on relationships
and dating, dealing with being "the geek" in situations where that's not how
you want to be seen, networking, and yes, how one looks. I'm a geek but my
family was very business oriented, and I had to learn how to network and such
at company events and gatherings at a fairly young age. I count myself lucky
in this, while I have never really loved networking I do know how to do it and
it is important. Looking at some of my friends I can see how I might have
turned out had this not been the case. I have thought about creating a website
like this, an advice site for geeks, but was unsure of my authority. My
friends know my authority in this such as it is - I give good advice and they
know my background. But random people on the internet? I'm just another
person. Thoughts? Is authority important?

~~~
Jun8
Authority is important in advice sites, esp. in fashion, I think. However,
there are three aspects of this particular demographic that I think would make
the job easier: (1) they are by their nature more or less anti-authority and
anti-establishment, (2) AFAIK, there are _no_ sites that do this sort of
thing, and most importantly (3) we are _much_ more connected (except, perhaps,
for teenage girls) so word of mouth is very powerful.

The only thing that sort of comes close in fashion are sites such as
Threadless, betabrand, etc., mostly geeky t-shirts. But no site for how to do
the whole look.

What you are proposing, I think, is to take the idea even further, give advice
on relationships, dealings with pointy haired bosses and so on. I think that
would be _great_.

------
awongh
Given that this is a document for the swiss division of ubs, I'm not really
too surprised.

If hiring is any indication, I know that in France (not 100% sure specifically
about Switzerland) it's pretty much required to submit a photo of yourself
with any job application/CV. I think this is a good reflection of the kind of
thought process that goes on in some workplaces.

If they think they can judge your worthiness for a given position by your
appearance in a photo, I can only imagine the importance they put on daily
dress at the office.

------
pasbesoin
Anyone have a non-Scribd copy (if permissible)?

P.S. When did "Don't" enter the French language (p 42)?

